# [Howto] Installation de AIGLX

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai commencé à installer AIGLX pour la ATI Radeon 9600 PRO et mon DRI fonctionne #1 avec le driver open-source.

J'ai fait un emerge de # emerge -1 xorg-server avec mon nouveau use AIGLX.

J'ai suivi le guide : http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/AIGLX

Par contre, j'ai trouvé aussi : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

Je voudrais savoir si les options suivantes sont nécessaire dans la configuration du fichier x.org  :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

EndSection

```

Merci à l'avance  :Smile: Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Jan 22, 2007 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Si tu veux AIGLX, bien sur que la ligne "Option         "AIGLX" "true"" doit être  présente !

Pour les deux autres elles ne sont pas essentielles au fonctionnement de AIGLX mais si tu veux le DRI alors garde "Option      "DRI"     "true"" naturellement !

Pour savoir si la dernière ligne est sans influence grep là dans le log de X. Ce sera écrit.

Sinon, tu m'intéresses car j'ai aussi une radeon 9600 Pro mais nai jamais réussi à avoir le DRI avec les drivers libres (c'est vrai que je ne me suis pas essayé aux sources CVS et autre interface MESA pour OpenGL). Bref, tu as fait quoi en gros ?

----------

## pathfinder

j ai tout de meme la sensation qu il faut passer par des X en keywords, et des cvs ou des overlays...

je lirai ce topic pour voir si j en apprends davantage  :Smile: 

----------

## _droop_

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Si tu veux AIGLX, bien sur que la ligne "Option         "AIGLX" "true"" doit être  présente !

 

AIGLX est activé par défaut sur Xorg 7.1 (au vu de mon Xorg.log).

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> j ai tout de meme la sensation qu il faut passer par des X en keywords, et des cvs ou des overlays...

 

Plus depuis Xorg 7.0...

Perso, j'ai une radeon 9550, j'utilise les drivers open source depuis 1 an (béta de Xorg 7.0). Les versions cvs apportent souvent des révisions de carte en plus, des bugs en moins (pas toujours) et des performances en plus.

Par contre c'est encore du travail en cours (la progression entre Xorg 7.0 et 7.1 est assez importante) et il y a encore pas mal de bug (petit problème graphique, lock quand on monte trop la résolution sur la 3d).

edit :

```
Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
```

Il me semble que ça sert à rien si tu n'utilises pas XAA. Plus d'info sur le wiki DRI.

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, je vais te monter mon glx_info :

```

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0 

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b 

display: :0  screen: 0 

direct rendering: Yes 

server glx vendor string: SGI 

server glx version string: 1.2 

server glx extensions: 

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer 

client glx vendor string: SGI 

client glx version string: 1.4 

client glx extensions: 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap 

GLX version: 1.2 

GLX extensions: 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig 

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc. 

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL 

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.1 

OpenGL extensions: 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_MESAX_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod 

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav 

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat 

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow 

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow 

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow 

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow 

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow 

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow 

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow 

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow 

0x4b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon 

```

Voici mon fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

# File generated by xorgconfig. 

# 

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation 

# 

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a 

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), 

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation 

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, 

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the 

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions: 

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in 

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software. 

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR 

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, 

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL 

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY, 

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF 

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE 

# SOFTWARE. 

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall 

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other 

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from 

# The X.Org Foundation. 

# 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file. 

# ********************************************************************** 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify 

# which dynamically loadable modules to load. 

# ********************************************************************** 

# 

Section "Module" 

# This loads the DBE extension module. 

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension 

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables 

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module. 

    SubSection  "extmod" 

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension 

    EndSubSection 

# This loads the font modules 

    Load        "type1" 

#    Load        "speedo" 

    Load        "freetype" 

#    Load        "xtt" 

## Pour AIGLX --debut 

# This loads the GLX module 

    Load       "glx" 

# This loads the DRI module 

    Load       "dri" 

## Pour AIGLX --fin 

EndSection 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set 

# ********************************************************************** 

Section "Files" 

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the 

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally 

# no need to change the default. 

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together), 

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath 

# command (or a combination of both methods) 

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/" 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/" 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/" 

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here. 

EndSection 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Server flags section. 

# ********************************************************************** 

Section "ServerFlags" 

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may 

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging 

#    Option "NoTrapSignals" 

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence 

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key 

# events. 

#    Option "DontVTSwitch" 

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence 

# This allows clients to receive this key event. 

#    Option "DontZap" 

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching 

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events. 

#    Option "Dont Zoom" 

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With 

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes, 

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will 

# receive a protocol error. 

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension" 

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune" 

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device 

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev" 

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to 

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset). 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev" 

EndSection 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Input devices 

# ********************************************************************** 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section 

# ********************************************************************** 

Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier   "Keyboard1" 

    Driver   "kbd" 

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard"). 

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris), 

# uncomment the following line. 

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue" 

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30" 

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1)) 

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3" 

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta" 

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift" 

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the 

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S. 

# keyboard, you will probably want to use: 

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105" 

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use: 

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft" 

# 

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting. 

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with: 

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de" 

# or: 

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de" 

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys" 

# 

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and 

# control keys, use: 

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps" 

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg 

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105" 

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us" 

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "" 

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "" 

#    Option "XkbDisable" 

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105" 

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "ca_enhanced" 

     Option "XkbModel"   "pc105" 

#    Option "XkbModel"   "xorg" 

     Option "XkbLayout"   "ca(fr)" 

EndSection 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section 

# ********************************************************************** 

Section "InputDevice" 

# Identifier and driver 

    Identifier   "Mouse1" 

    Driver   "mouse" 

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" 

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice" 

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5" 

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse. 

#    Option "Resolution"   "256" 

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment 

# the following line. 

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue" 

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In 

# almost every case these lines should be omitted. 

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600" 

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150" 

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice 

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms) 

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons" 

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50" 

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice 

#    Option "ChordMiddle" 

EndSection 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you 

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer 

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options. 

# ********************************************************************** 

# 

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2" 

#    Driver      "mouse" 

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan" 

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2" 

# EndSection 

# 

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier "spaceball" 

#    Driver     "magellan" 

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0" 

# EndSection 

# 

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier "spaceball2" 

#    Driver     "spaceorb" 

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0" 

# EndSection 

# 

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier "touchscreen0" 

#    Driver     "microtouch" 

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0" 

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412" 

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184" 

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372" 

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230" 

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0" 

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled" 

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1" 

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents" 

# EndSection 

# 

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier "touchscreen1" 

#    Driver     "elo2300" 

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0" 

#    Option     "MinX"          "231" 

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868" 

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858" 

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272" 

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0" 

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled" 

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17" 

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1" 

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents" 

# EndSection 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Monitor section 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Any number of monitor sections may be present 

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier  "f700b" 

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified. 

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a 

# comma separated list of ranges of values. 

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S 

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS. 

#HorizSync 30.0 - 70.0 si on veut un refresh 85 hz. 

     HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0 

#      HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3 

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync 

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies 

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies 

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified. 

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a 

# comma separated list of ranges of values. 

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S 

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS. 

#VertRefresh 50-160 si on veut un refresh a 85 hz. 

     VertRefresh 50-160 

#      VertRefresh 40-150 

        

EndSection 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Graphics device section 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present 

# Standard VGA Device: 

Section "Device" 

    Identifier   "Standard VGA" 

    VendorName   "Unknown" 

    BoardName   "Unknown" 

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override 

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified. 

#    Chipset   "generic" 

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver 

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver 

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line 

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section. 

    Driver     "vga" 

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices 

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device 

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI 

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not 

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device 

# intalled. 

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0" 

#    VideoRam   256 

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3 

EndSection 

# Device configured by xorgconfig: 

Section "Device" 

    Identifier  "radeon" 

#     Driver      "fglrx" 

      Driver      "radeon" 

    #VideoRam    131072 

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate 

EndSection 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Screen sections 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes 

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section 

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen" 

# option. 

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen 1" 

    Device      "radeon" 

    Monitor     "f700b" 

    DefaultDepth 24 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       8 

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       16 

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

EndSection 

# ********************************************************************** 

# ServerLayout sections. 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes 

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout 

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the 

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used. 

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section 

# is used alone. 

Section "ServerLayout" 

# The Identifier line must be present 

    Identifier  "Simple Layout" 

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally 

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after 

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right 

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the 

# right of screen 1. 

    Screen "Screen 1" 

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and 

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be 

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and 

# "SendCoreEvents". 

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer" 

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 

## Pour AIGLX --debut 

    Option      "AIGLX" "true" 

## Pour AIGLX --fin 

EndSection 

## Pour  AIGLX --debut 

Section "Extensions" 

    Option "Composite" "Enable" 

EndSection 

Section "DRI" 

  Mode 0666 

EndSection 

## Pour AIGLX --fin 

```

En fait, j'ai rien fait de particulier...j'ai mis radeon dans mon /etc/make.conf et j'ai activé les options dans le fichier xorg.conf.

J'utilise le driver open source et ça fonctionne #1.

J'ai suivi le howto de gentooxeffect à la lettre.

Voici le résultat de glxgears

```

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ glxgears 

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b 

12897 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2579.262 FPS 

13846 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2769.160 FPS 

13853 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2770.526 FPS 

13852 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2770.218 FPS 

13850 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2769.807 FPS 

13850 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2769.871 FPS 

13851 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2770.075 FPS 

```

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://tuxcafe.org/mirr0r/gentoo ftp://gentoo.risq.qc.ca"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://adelie.polymtl.ca http://gentoo.mirrored.ca"

USE="gtk gtk2 -gnome qt kde nls oss alsa dvd dvdread dvdr truetype avi userlocales cups

     foomaticdb usb gimpprint divx4linux ppds unicode jpeg gif png win32codecs

     sse mmx mp3 opengl i8x0 kdeenablefinal realtek ac97 msn mpeg real xv quicktime

     tetex nptl nptlonly nsplugin aiglx"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

LINGUAS="fr"

LANG="fr_CA.utf8"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

A priori (rapport au premier post du sujet), aucune option n'est utile. (AIGLX doît être activé par défaut, et par défaut EXA est utilisée au lieu de XAA).

Par contre, il y a un bug dans les patch que rajoute gentoo quand on met le USE aiglx avec le driver r300. A priori ces patchs ne sont pas bien compatible avec EXA. Il vaut mieux utiliser XAA. le bug.

Pour changer regarde le wiki dri.

Accessoirement, tu devrais rajouter 'EnablePageFlip', ça doit pouvoir faire gagner quelques fps...

----------

## pathfinder

on parle pas de la meme carte...

moi perso j ai lu ce bug, je suis en XAA et j ai l option pageflip d activee car elle est maintes fois recommandee.

et c est pas pour ca que ca marche;

ca marche pas avec un simple "radeon" ni avec autres options.

et j ai aussi suivi le tuto a la lettre.(enfin, je crois)

la seule difference c est que dans le XORG:conf j ai pas mis ces options au meme endroit (aiglx a la fin du xorg par exemple)

option aiglx true     est bien dans la section Server Layout...

alors je vois vraiment pas.

----------

## d2_racing

Tout d'abord, la première chose à vérifier c'est savoir si la carte 3d fonctionne en mode DRI (Direct Rendering Infrastructure), soit l'accélération graphique fournit par le GPU de la carte vidéo en fait.

1- La première chose à faire est de modifier sommairement le fichier xorg.conf pour tester le DRI

```
# nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

2- Ajouter dans la section MODULE

```

Load    "dri"

Load    "glx"

```

3- Ensuite ajouter à la fin du fichier ceci :

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode    0666

EndSection

```

4- Ensuite on redémarre l'ordinateur et on va faire un tour dans le fichier

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

S'il n'y a pas d'erreur de chargement pour le module DRI, on va confirmer le tout en exécutant :

```

# glxinfo 

# glxgears

```

5- Et vérifier si le direct rendering: Yes

Dans l'affirmatif, tout semble fonctionnel pour AIGLX et glxgears ne lag pas.

6- Installation du support AIGLX pour X.org

```

# echo "x11-base/xorg-server aiglx" >> /etc/portage/package.use

#emerge -pv x11-base/xorg/server

#emerge -v  x11-base/xorg/server

```

7- Ajouter les informations dans les différentes sections,car ça se peut que les sections existent déjà.

```

# nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

```

8- package.keywords

Ajoute ceci dans /etc/portage/package.keywords: 

```
x11-apps/xlsclients ~x86

x11-apps/xvinfo ~x86

x11-wm/beryl ~x86

x11-wm/beryl-core ~x86

x11-wm/emerald ~x86

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins ~x86

x11-misc/beryl-manager ~x86

x11-misc/beryl-settings ~x86

x11-misc/emerald-themes ~x86

```

9- package.use

Ajoute ceci dans /etc/portage/package.use

```
x11-plugins/beryl-plugins -dbus
```

10 - cairo

Ajoute ces uses dans ton /etc/make.conf (s'il n'y sont pas déjà)

```
USE="glitz svg pdf png"
```

et après:

```
# emerge -1 cairo
```

11- beryl

```
# emerge beryl
```

12- Pour lancer beryl au démarrage de KDE

```
# nano -w /etc/env.d/99kde-env
```

Change la ligne: 

```
KDEWM=kwin
```

pour

```
KDEWM=beryl-manager
```

```
# env-update; source /etc/profile
```

13- On reboot 

14- Vérifications des options suivantes : 

Control Center > Appearance & Themes > Style > Effects:

Enable GUI Effects should be checked, but Combobox, Tooltip, Menu, Menu tear-off handles, and Menu Drop Shadow should be disabled. These options interfere with Beryl's built-in effects.

Je suis présentement avec Beryl depuis 10 minutes et ça fonctionne #1 à date  :Smile: 

----------

## _droop_

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> on parle pas de la meme carte...
> 
> moi perso j ai lu ce bug, je suis en XAA et j ai l option pageflip d activee car elle est maintes fois recommandee.
> 
> et c est pas pour ca que ca marche;
> ...

 

Oui enfin vu l'autre sujet, ton problème se situe à un niveau plus bas (dans le noyau au niveau de drm).

Sinon, il ny'a pas d'ordre dans xorg.conf, donc effectivement à ce niveau tu n'auras pas de problème (en théorie), une fois que le problème de mtrr sera résolu. Regarde l'autre sujet, je t'ai proposé des choses à essayer.

@d2_racing : en parlant de noyau, il manque une étape pour mettre drm dans le noyau (ou alors emerge x11-drm), sinon ça a l'air ok.

----------

## pathfinder

merci les gars

@d2r_racing:

c est super clair!

sauf que: (apres l etape de modif du xorg (tout y etait)):

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i dri
> 
>        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0
> 
>         X.Org XInput driver : 0.6
> ...

 

euh... donc on s arrete la.

il y a du mieux en fait, mais toujours pas de DRI. (node name, etc, il le faisait pas avant)

je relance le PC en desacitvant le mtrr pour voir...

je crois aussi avoir remarque que X se lancait plus vite (il tardait environ 15 secondes avec radeon!!)

edit:

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i glx

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

**) AIGLX enabled

II) Loading extension GLX

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

   
```

		le module glx est okLast edited by pathfinder on Fri Dec 01, 2006 5:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pathfinder

euh...

j avais deja boote sur nomtrr. et pas d ameliorations en fait

les modules sont built in the kernel maintenant, c est la seule difference en fait.

sinon, rien de nouveau.

et je rectifie:

X met 15 bonnes secondes a se lancer.

j ai bien emerge world -uvDN avec les USE flags corrects (sans vesafb ni fbdev, juste radeon)

il faudrait que j essaie de desactiver le frame buffer? (je crois que je confonds avec fbspash en fait: fbsplash pour avoir l image au boot en fond d ecran, framebuffer je sais pas trop...)

le mieux est a ce niveau la:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:04:00.0"
> 
> (II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
> 
> (**) RADEON(0): DRI New memory map param
> ...

 

mais il y a tout de meme:

```
(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

ce serait pas un probleme de la section screen?!!!

----------

## pathfinder

en fait, c est quoi ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> # The Identifier line must be present
> ...

 

voila ma section screen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Screen"
> 
>         Identifier "Screen 1"
> ...

 

vous avez une idee?

parce qu il dit

SCREEN 0 IS NOT DRI CAPABLE

moi c est pas screen 1?

----------

## _droop_

Tu aurais peut être du continuer le sujet que tu avais commencé, parce que là ton problème s'étale sur 3 sujets differents et on n'y comprend plus rien (enfin ça va pas tarder)...

Tu as bien vérifié que tu n'avais plus de message de mttr dans dmesg avec l'option nomtrr ?

(à la rigueur copie le dmesg complet sur pastebin (ou autre), de même le xorg.conf pourrait aider).

----------

## pathfinder

double emplloi...Last edited by pathfinder on Fri Dec 01, 2006 5:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pathfinder

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

tu as raison!!! j ai melange tous les topics!!!!!

je sais plus ou metre quoi! je pensais qu il n y en avait que 2, mais non!!

le souc!!! je suis desole!!!

bon, je poste le dmesg et XORG.CONF:

 *Quote:*   

> $ dmesg | grep -i mtrr
> 
> Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@65,nomtrr splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> 
> 

 

version complete: edit: apparemment inutile

edit 2: merci pour le tip des commentaires!

le XORG.CONF

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "Simple Layout"
> ...

 Last edited by pathfinder on Fri Dec 01, 2006 5:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est effectivement très long... surtout si tu postes en double ! Le dmsg entier n'était pas nécessaire. Pour enlever les comentaires de /etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```
$ grep -v ^# /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Donc tu vas nous faire le plaisir d'éditer tout ça !  :Twisted Evil: 

Au passage si tu veux en savoir plus sur grep :

```
$ man grep
```

Mais si tu pouvais te concentrer sur UN thread ce serait tellement mieux... Je t'assure que c'est dans ton intérêt : tu n'auras plus à répéter 3 fois la même chose et il sera nettement plus facile de comprendre quelque chose de notre côté.

----------

## pathfinder

ok.

je reste alors ici.

drm etait built in dans le noyau

une fois le systeme a jour, devdeprebuild ok, et les USE flags corrects, 

j ai reboote.

pouis emerge -1 x11-drm m adonne une erreur, en suggerant de passer en N ou M le DRM du noyau.

Chose faite. j ai recompile, reboote, en chargeant le module radeon et le module drm.

voila:

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg | grep drm
> 
> [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102
> 
> [drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0
> ...

 

le drm de maintenant devrait etre celui emergé.

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i drm
> 
> (II) Loading sub module "drm"
> 
> (II) LoadModule: "drm"
> ...

 

bien, cairo est onshotte et ok aussi.

maintenant, je viens d emerger beryl-core (oneshot) et beryl (avec le flag -dbus)-...

pour mtrr:

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg | grep mtr
> 
> Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@65,nomtrr splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> 
> 

 

donc pas de mtrr...?

(pour le DRI (histoire de tout centraliser)):

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i dri
> 
>         X.Org Video Driver: 1.0
> 
>         X.Org XInput driver : 0.6
> ...

 

magicbanana: je sais que ca devrait pas etre necessaire.

je relance la machine maintenant, pour voir ce que me donne beryl... avec le systeme plus propre, sans mtrr, avec un use flag en moins, et glitz en USE dans make...

enfin, a voir.

----------

## pathfinder

c est mieux!!!!

(optimistes bonjour):

en fait, depuis gnome, avec beryl-manager, ca plante.

depuis gdm avec beryl session aussi 

la fete quoi

mais le mieux est au niveau de startx avec .xinitrc vers beryl

j avais un ecran blanc

maintenant, si je touche CTRL ALT PGUP /PGDN

le cube a l air de tourner 

(tuojurs blanc, mais avec une variante d erebords bleus.... )

 :S

merci en tout cas a vous tous, mais la, euh,... je vois vraiment plus du tout.

les tutos ont ete correctement suivis, faits et refaits, le systeme est propre (c est essentiellement ca qui me plait: ca a servi a quelque chose)

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

>  $ cat /var/log/Xorg.1.0.log | grep -i dr
> 
>         X.Org Video Driver: 1.0
> 
>         X.Org XInput driver : 0.6
> ...

 

il est clari que j ai un probleme avec DRI et DRM

il semble qu il ne peut pas ouvrir /dev/dri/cardX

```
$ ll /dev/dri/card0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 226, 0 Dec  1  2006 /dev/dri/card0

```

...

 *Quote:*   

>  (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
> 
> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
> 
> (II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0
> ...

 

et en plus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
> 
> [drm:radeon_do_init_cp] *ERROR* Cannot use PCI Express without GART in FB memory
> ...

 

mais a part ca, 

beryl crashe sans cesse. pas moyen de depasser ce cube blanc qui sert a rien.

et le PC est tres lent, que ce soit au lancement de X (ca me derange, car un CTRL ALT BACKSPACE tue le X et X ne revient pas assez vite, il pourrait se faire rebooter ou killer par un autre user, ou meme si je suis logue en mnode 3, quelqu un a le temps de l arreter, vu que je suis dans sudo, et d utiliser mon compte,... c est bof... 15 secondes)

je vois pas du tout quoi faire.

 startberyl.sh ne marche pas non plus, ni sous gnome, ni sous fluxbox. arf.

dommage, c etait une piste.

----------

## pathfinder

bon...

c est n importe quoi.

je suis revenua fglrx

glxinfo me dit: Direct Rendering: Yes

et pourtant, MEMES MESSAGES D ERREUR du X. pas de DRI... etc...

DRM ne passe pas...

et puis ensuite, c est tout simplement debile:

ca ne marche jamais.

mais sous gnome, ca a voulu marcher une fois. puios apres, faire la meme maneouvre, ca donne des resultats differents (?????? je relance X, sans rien modifier,... et je charge gnome a gdm)

mais ca marche pas.

le mieux que j ai eu a ete le menu de beryl et choisir beryl comme window manager m a enleve les borudres avec - . X

maintenant ca plante, simplement.

session beryl, ecran gris. plante pas, mais aucune reaction, juste gris.

session fluxbox, plante, ou alors ecran noir, avec curseur qui change d aspect quand je passe sur la fenetre de terminal ou j ai ecrit beryl (mais on voit plus la fenetre, elle a disparu), et aucune reactivite...

session startx, marche pas.

session gnome/beryl/fluxbox avec en console un startberyl.sh, RIEN DE RIEN non plus.

et puis toutes les combinaisons possibles, NON PLUS.

je crois que j en ai marre  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> merci les gars
> 
> @d2r_racing:
> 
> c est super clair!
> ...

 

Tu remerciras Arabis, mon ami de Québec...c'est lui qui a écrit ce howto...j'ai jugé bon de le poster pour aider les autres qui ont des Radeons.

Tu chercheras Arabis, il s'implique pas mal sur le forum en Anglais...surtout pour dépanner du monde avec XGL,AIGLX ...etc...

----------

## _droop_

@pathfinder : pour infos voilà ce que tu devrais avoir dans dmesg :

```
dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.24.0 20060225 on minor 0

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R300 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
```

Tous les autres messages indiquent un problème à priori. Comme ça se passe au niveau du noyau. Je te conseillerais d'essayer le 2.6.19. D'activer le drm du 2.6.19 (ne pas utiliser x11-drm) pour avoir la dernière version et surtout désactiver dans le noyau tout ce qui concerne le framebuffer (pour ne pas avoir de polution).

Tiens d'ailleurs tu utilises quel frame buffer ? parceque radeonfb, visiblement, ca apporte que des problèmes, vesafb et vesafb-tng doivent fonctionner mieux (mais comme je le disais, il vaut mieux essayer sans avant...)

----------

## pathfinder

c est cool.

je ferai donc au pus tot:

actualiser au 2.6.19

virer tous les supports vesafb / vesa-tng (je me rappelle plus lequel j avais mis)

activer le DRM mais pas en built in, en modules

emerge -C x11-drm avec ce que ca implique en rev-dep...

et je vous dis quoi.

affaire a suivre.

une question qui n a rien a voir:

votre / il occupe combien de place?

(df -khs)

(en comptant var, usr, et tout ce qu il y a dans / sauf /home)

----------

## d2_racing

En passant, si tu as un disque dur S-ATA, tu liras ceci  : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521034.html

avant de compiler ton noyau 2.6.19,car la section S-ATA à changé de place et make oldconfig ne fonctionne pas dans ce temps là

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -C x11-drm avec ce que ca implique en rev-dep...
> 
> 

 

Pas d'utilité de revdep-rebuild (mais ça ne coute rien), x11-drm n'installe que des modules noyaux (et que pour le noyau courant en plus) mais pas de bibliothèque dynamique.

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (df -khs)
> 
> (en comptant var, usr, et tout ce qu il y a dans / sauf /home)

 

Environ 1.8 go, sans compter /usr/portage (autre partition) qui va entre 300mo et 2go suivant les distfiles.

----------

## pathfinder

rien a faire.

je suis repasse en radeon, make.conf modifie correctement, unmerged x11-drm et reemerge world (-DN), noyau, ¡en module le drm, vire vesafb/tng et tout ce qui etait dans la section, compile, reboote, avec un eselect opengl set xorg-x11, mais rien n y fait.

X est d une lenteur inquietante au moment du chargement (15 secondes facile)

je me demande si beryl se lance comme il est dit:

en suivant le tuto:

depuis gnome, beryl-manager, me dit "pas de composite" et pourtant xorg-conf est bel et bien configure avec cette section la...

puis il y a un petit panneau qui apparait permettant de selectionner le WM et quelques options, mais meme en cliquant, rien n y fait.

metacity est deja en bg, donc il faut suivre le tuto pour faire une session speciale beryl

chose faite.

et ca plante.

rien a faire, la session du tuto crashe X sans aucune chance d amelioration.

chose etonnante; sur certains forums j ai vu qu ils utilisent fglrx pour beryl et qu en plus ils n utilisent pas l extension composite.

savez pourquoi?

Nota:

1.8G +2G ca fait moins de 4.

je suis a 11, c est normal? (j ai suivi le tuto gentoo cleaning sur trxy)

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Tu as regardé dans dmesg si tu as toujours les mêmes messages ?

Parce que ça sert à rien d'aller voir plus loin tant que ce problème n'est pas résolu...

Bon courage.

----------

## pathfinder

je n ai pas pu aller voir dmesg encore.

un petit coup de gueule cependant vers ATI (je sais, j ai rienn a dire...)... car en 10 minutes, en partant de rien, sur mon poste nvidia chez moi, avec une config d il y a 3ans et demi (geforce MX420), beryl est passe merveilleusement bien, du premier coup, sans complications, sans problemes, sans blank screen, sans bugs, TOUT PARFAIT QUOI.

alors j arrete de me prendre la tete avec ceic, et j attends un nouveau driver de la part de ATI (je regarderai tout de meme ce dmesg, et vous dirai quoi)

c est Noel, on sait jamais, il y a aura peut etre du nouveau...

une petite question toutefois (hors topic): sur des films j ai vu qu on peut voir le cube en dehors du cube. avec un ciel derriere. et laisser les applications a demi chemin entre 2 fenetres (certes, inutile). je n ai pas trouve comment faire ceci... vous savez quelle option?vous comprenez ce que je veux dire?

et pour heliodor (dans le cas ou ca marchait): je DOIS passer par un overlay? je pige pas trop ce qu  est le SVN. c est stable? (moi je suis en stable, beryl en keywords, c est tout)

je dois dire que ce topic m a appris enormement de choses:

comment nettoyer son PC

comment alleger sa gentoo et revenir en stable

comment utiliser le oneshot et autres outils (dep)

quelques precisions sur les keywords et plein d autres choses...

merci a vous tous. vraiment. je sens que j ai fait un grand pas.

----------

## d2_racing

Avec des commentaires comme ça, je vais poster des wikis + howto plus souvent.

Je vois que ça peut servir.

En parlant de servir, j'ai créé un nouveau howto pour faire un stage 5.

Voici le lien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521120.html

En gros, ça fait comme un Stage 4,sans les problèmes qui viennent avec dans mon cas personnel  :Smile: 

On backup tout en fait.

----------

## nost4r

Quel est l'interet si on back up tout ?

----------

## d2_racing

Si ton Gentoo crash, tu ne taperas pas une réinstallation de 30 heures et en plus de ça, quand tu vas le restorer, tu vas pouvoir booter...à défaut d'un Stage 4 dans mon cas.

----------

## pathfinder

yep

me voici de nouveau

toujours en radeon, etc...

voici le dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

>  dmesg | grep radeon
> 
> [drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0
> 
> [drm:radeon_do_init_cp] *ERROR* Cannot use PCI Express without GART in FB memory
> ...

 

(j adooooore nvidia)

----------

## MADevil

à tu loader en modules au demarrage ton "chipset-agp" et agpgart comme ça par hasard avant drm et radeon ?

Au fait en ayant reparcouru ce post ainsi que d'autres , j'ai enfin trouver la solution à mon problème , pour le Direct Rendering qui voulait pas me dire Yes avec glxinfo

```
ln -s /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so
```

vous permettra en ayant installé tout en 9999 d'avoir les drivers r300 chargés correctement par Xorg (sinon pas de direct rendering dans mon cas avec une 9700)

----------

## _droop_

 *MADevil wrote:*   

> à tu loader en modules au demarrage ton "chipset-agp" et agpgart comme ça par hasard avant drm et radeon ?
> 
> Au fait en ayant reparcouru ce post ainsi que d'autres , j'ai enfin trouver la solution à mon problème , pour le Direct Rendering qui voulait pas me dire Yes avec glxinfo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ca n'allait pas avec un :

```

eselect set opengl xorg-x11

```

?

----------

## MADevil

bha non apparement pas chez moi en tout cas !

----------

